# Gaming Headset ohne Bügel?



## mautschimuh21 (31. Mai 2017)

*Gaming Headset ohne Bügel?*

Hallo,
leider ist es mir nicht mehr möglich mein G430 zu tragen.
Aufgrund sehr nervig entzündeter Kopfhaut bzw ist diese durch Entzündungen sehr empfindlich und das tragen des Headsets nach kurzer Zeit tatsächlich schmerzhaft.

Wüsste jemand eine Alternative, ohne Bügel für den Kopf?

Im besten Falle so um die 50€.


Danke
Pascal


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Hast du die Entzündung WEGEN des Headsets? Denn es gibt auch welche, die die Last anders verteilen und nicht so reizen würden. 

Es gibt natürlich viele "In-Ear"-Kopfhörer, die auch ein Mic haben - aber ein klassisches "Headset", das wird schwer, vor allem für "Gaming"...   das hier zB wäre mit Nackenhalterung, aber solche Headsets gibt es kaum mehr https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01LNWOPEA

Muss es denn ein Headset sein? Du könntest auch einen "guten" Nackenkopfhörer holen, als Mic dann eines wie das hier https://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-Ansteckmikrofon-abnehmbaren-rauschunterdr%C3%BCckend-schwarz/dp/B004YEWC22  mit ans Kabel machen.


----------



## mautschimuh21 (1. Juni 2017)

Hey und danke für die Antwort,
stimmt nen Mic und Kopfhörer wäre natürlich die Lösung.
Bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen xD

Ne die Haarwurzeln entzünden sich einfach und dadurch entstehen Narben..Laut dem Arzt einfach Pech.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht geht auch ein Headset mit Nackenbügel, ich hatte damals als 2. Headset ein Sennheiser PC 140.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Also, es gibt halt wie gesagt quasi keine Headsets mit Nackenbügel, Den Sennheiser PC 140 gibt es zB nicht mehr. Vor allem gibt es halt keine, die maximal 50 Euro kosten, aber auch nicht *so *billig sind, dass sie sicher ungeeignet für mehr als Skype oder so was sind, sprich: so von 25-50€ gibt es an sich bis den einen, den ich nannte, nix. Und auch bei reinen Kopfhörern wird schwer, wenn man eher ab 25-30€ sucht. Der Koss Sporta Pro wäre aber eine option, den kann man auch mit Bügel im Nacken tragen, siehe zB hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKrTDADFc4k  bei ca 3:00Min, wobei der Nutzer das Gefühl nicht mag - kann aber sein, dass es reine Gewöhnung ist. 

Bei Amazon läuft der Sporta Pro als SP Pro https://www.amazon.de/Koss-Pro-Ear-Stereo-Kopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B00001P505  nicht mit dem *Porta *Pro verwechseln, denn kann man nicht im Nacken tragen!

Dazu dann halt das Mic, was ich schon nannte, Dann bist du unter 50€.


----------



## mautschimuh21 (7. Juni 2017)

Hey und nochmal danke. Also der Kopfhörer darf dann ruhig bis 50€ im Einzelpreis liegen. Hab nochn Mikro vom Kumpel bekommen.
Sonst würde ich aber auch den Sporta testen, aber vielleicht sind ja paar mehr Euro noch besser angelegt.

Gruß,
Pascal


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2017)

Das Problem ist, dass es solche Kopfhörer halt an sich praktisch nicht mehr gibt, außer für MP3-Player/Smartphones für Unterwegs, also mit In-Ear-Methode plus Nackenbügel als "Stütze", damit die nicht nervigerweise rausfallen beim Laufen. 

So was zB https://www.amazon.de/Philips-SHQ4300LF-00-neck-Sportkopfh%C3%B6rer-Silikonpolster/dp/B00RL4WV28


Aber "normale" Kopfhörer, nur mit Nackenbügel statt Standard, gibt es kaum. Bis 50-60€ finde ich auch keine anderen außer welche, die ebenfalls um die 30-35€ kosten und wohl nicht besser als der Sporta wären.


----------



## mautschimuh21 (15. Juni 2017)

Hab auf jeden Fall was passendes gefunden..Budget leicht erhört auf 50€ für den Kopfhörer.

Vielen Dank )


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2017)

welchen hast du denn genommen?


----------

